# Giant Kansas Typical



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Man what a frame!

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/story/575471.html


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is the pic.

Yowsers!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He should have let him grow! 8)


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't know they had moose in Kansas


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!



> This buck carried 11 main-frame tines and an extra point on each browtine.
> 
> The buck had tines to more than a foot in length, main beams to 29 inches and an inside spread of more than 24 inches.
> 
> ...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

That is one amazing deer, and one reason I do not enjoy record books.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

uke: record books.........awesome buck....hopefully he spread his seed


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a huge buck...


----------

